# Can the SP recipe be scaled for 6 gal?



## abefroman (Nov 27, 2010)

Can the SP recipe be scaled for 6 gal?

For my first one should I use lemon juice or will lime juice work just as well?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2010)

Any recipe can be scaled up, 1 packet of yeast in any recipe is good for up to 6 gallons and many have pushed it much further then that also but in doing so you may possibly have slower start or stress the yeast so if doing this I recommend making a starter yeast to do so. Like juice will work just fine also.


----------

